# Radio 3 (BBC) Russian Revolution week



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

To mark 100 years since the 1917 Russian Revolution the 'composer' of the week on BBC radio 3 is 'Soviet Russia'. I'm listening to Shostakovich's 6th as I type.

There are also other programmes covering a lot of music. Today's _In Tune_ programme played some Schnittke and Rodion Shchedrin, whose music doesn't get that much airtime even on Radio 3.

Later on (23.00h British time) _Late Junction_ has a one-and-a-half hour programme about experimental music of all kinds, the avant-garde, suppressed music during the soviet era. Should be interesting.

I believe listening to Radio 3 as a stream is available almost everywhere.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

eugeneonagain said:


> To mark 100 years since the 1917 Russian Revolution the 'composer' of the week on BBC radio 3 is 'Soviet Russia'. I'm listening to Shostakovich's 6th as I type.
> 
> There are also other programmes covering a lot of music. Today's _In Tune_ programme played some Schnittke and Rodion Shchedrin, whose music doesn't get that much airtime even on Radio 3.
> 
> ...


There have been some good related stuff shown on BBC4, too - as I type there is a programme on in which Pasternak is heavily featured.  After that is a documentary about the murder of Rasputin. The whole of the Eisenstein film _October: Ten Days That Shook the World_ was shown the other night - I used to have that on video and haven't seen it for at least fifteen years. I'll keep my fingers crossed for more goodies.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I believe listening to Radio 3 as a stream is available almost everywhere.[/QUOTE]

Haven't tried in the last few months but previous experience in the states was that it was only available in low bps (64)


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> The whole of the Eisenstein film _October: Ten Days That Shook the World_ was shown the other night - I used to have that on video and haven't seen it for at least fifteen years.


I have it on a DVD, but I bought that before I knew it was in the public domain and available here at archive.org. Also other films of his including Battleship Potemkin.


----------

